# Button in Tableviewer?



## schuetzejanett (13. Aug 2007)

hallo,

habe in meinem Prog einen JFace Tableviewer mit 4 Spalten in der 5. möchte ich jetzt gerne einen Button platzieren, Dieser soll in jeder Zeile zu sehen sein. Wie bekomme ich diesen Button in die Tabelle?
Habe schon gegoogelt und auch hier im Forum gesucht, jedoch nix gefunden?
Hoffe mir kann trotzdem jemand helfen?


----------



## wayne0101 (13. Aug 2007)

hab keine ahnung was ein JFace ist/macht. teil des JDK's ist es jedenfalls nicht. ungeachtet dessen: bei vielen Components, wie beispielsweise auch JComboBox und JTabel, gibt es ListCellRenderer, ListCellEditor bzw. TableCellRenderer und TableCellEditor. wenn man für ein JTable einen eigenen TableCellRenderer schreibt der eine andere Component erzeugt, als ein JLabel, beispielsweise einen JButton, so kann man in einem JTable, je nach art der daten, in einer zelle oder auch einer ganzen spalte diesen darstellen lassen.

viel glück

wayne


----------



## schuetzejanett (14. Aug 2007)

hallo Wayne also JFace ist ein teil von eclipse distribution
Hoffe das war richtig ausgedrückt. 

Und wie es bei einer tabelle funktioniert weiß ich nur eben  nicht für nen Tableviewer, da ich da ja nicht einfach andere Komponenten hinzufügen kann sondern nur der Inhalt meines zugeordneten models angezeigt wird. Jedenfalls ist mir kein Weg eingefallen und ich hatte halt gehofft das einen von euch ne Idee hat?


----------



## schuetzejanett (15. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt überlegt das ganze mit einem cellmodifier zu lösen. Also in die spalte kommt ein bild und wenn ichd drauf klicke passiert was. Nur weiß ich nicht welchen cellModifier ich da nehemn sollte?
Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen oder hat jemand noch ne bessere Idee?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2007)

Ich wüsste leider auch nicht wie es funktionieren soll (ausser alles selbst zu zeichnen).
Das ist die Crux an nativen Widgets. Sie können nicht viel (und das obwohl JFace schon ein Lightweight Aufsatz ist).
Da lob ich mir doch Swing....


----------



## schuetzejanett (15. Aug 2007)

Muss halt SWT sein. 

Also gezeichnet habe ich es ja, durch das Bild, aber das mit dem abfangen klappt noch nicht so recht. Besser gesagt ich habe nicht so recht eine Idee wie ich das umsetze


----------



## byte (15. Aug 2007)

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/SWT-JFace-Eclipse/PlacearbitrarycontrolsinaSWTtable.htm


----------



## schuetzejanett (15. Aug 2007)

hallo byto

den Link kenn ich schon,

Geht aber halt nur für ne tabelle und nicht für nen Tablviewer.
Habe es probiert in dem ich mit tableviewer.gettable auf die tabelle zugegriffen habe, aber ich habe keinen erfolg gehbt, weil man den button einfach nicht sieht, wird wahrscheilich vom tableviewer wieder überschrieben.

Oder hast du es schon mal auf einen tableviewer angewendet?


----------



## byte (15. Aug 2007)

Bin mir recht sicher, dass es so funktioniert. Einen anderen Weg gibt es imo nicht.


----------



## schuetzejanett (15. Aug 2007)

Also ich erstell heut abend mal ein kleines lauffähiges Programm und probier es noch mal, das kann ich dann ja mal posten. Vielleicht habe ich ja dabei auch nen denkfehler, den einer von euch bemerkt.


----------



## schuetzejanett (16. Aug 2007)

hallo, habe jetzt noch mal ein beispiel erstellt . Doch leider wieder kein erfolg. ich sehe den Button zwar, doch er ist erstens zu weit oben, zweitens in der ersten und nicht der 4. spalte und drittens es gibt oder ich sehe nur einen. Wobe sehen wie man in dem bild sieht auch schon bald zuviel gesagt ist. Habe mal im bild mit einem pfeil markiert wo er sich befindet.






So hier mal der Quellcode

Als erstes die Mainklasse in der der der Tableviewer, die Tabelle und die Buttons erzeugt werden.


```
public class MainClass {

	private Shell sShell = null;

	public static void main(String[] args) {
	
		Display display = Display.getDefault();
		MainClass thisClass = new MainClass();
		thisClass.createSShell();
		thisClass.sShell.open();

		while (!thisClass.sShell.isDisposed()) {
			if (!display.readAndDispatch())
				display.sleep();
		}
		display.dispose();
	}
	
	private void createSShell() {
		sShell = new Shell();
		sShell.setText("Shell");
		sShell.setSize(new Point(300, 200));
		sShell.setLayout(new GridLayout());

		Composite parent = new Composite(sShell, SWT.NONE);
		parent.setLayout(new FillLayout());
		TableViewer tableViewer = new TableViewer(parent, SWT.BORDER
				| SWT.FULL_SELECTION | SWT.H_SCROLL | SWT.V_SCROLL);

		tableViewer.getTable().setHeaderVisible(true);
		tableViewer.getTable().setLinesVisible(true);
		tableViewer.setContentProvider(new MyContentProvider());
		MyLabelProvider labelProv = new MyLabelProvider();
		tableViewer.setLabelProvider(labelProv);
		labelProv.createColumns(tableViewer.getTable());
		tableViewer.setInput(getFamily());
		tableViewer.refresh();
		Table table = tableViewer.getTable();
		TableItem[] items = table.getItems();
		for (TableItem item : items) {
			TableEditor editor = new TableEditor(table);
			Button button = new Button(table, SWT.PUSH);
			button.setText("dateils");			
			button.pack();
			editor.minimumWidth = button.getSize().x;
			editor.horizontalAlignment = SWT.LEFT;
			editor.setEditor(button, item, 3);
		}
	}

	private ArrayList<Person> getFamily() {
		ArrayList<Person> family = new ArrayList<Person>();
		family.add(new Person("Meier", "Werner", 40));
		family.add(new Person("Meier", "Monika", 38));
		family.add(new Person("Meier", "Verena", 14));
		family.add(new Person("Meier", "Sven", 10));
		return family;
	}
}
```


und jetzt die Klasse Person


```
package test;

public class Person {

	public String lastName;
	public String firstName;
	public int age;

	public Person(String lastName, String firstName, int age) {
		super();
		this.lastName = lastName;
		this.firstName = firstName;
		this.age = age;
	}
}
```

und der Content sowie der Labelprovider


```
package test;

import java.util.ArrayList;

import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.IStructuredContentProvider;
import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.Viewer;

public class MyContentProvider implements IStructuredContentProvider {

	@SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
	@Override
	public Object[] getElements(Object inputElement) {

		return ((ArrayList<Person>) inputElement).toArray();
	}

	@Override
	public void dispose() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	@Override
	public void inputChanged(Viewer viewer, Object oldInput, Object newInput) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

}


package test;

import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.ITableLabelProvider;
import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.LabelProvider;
import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Table;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TableColumn;

public class MyLabelProvider extends LabelProvider implements
		ITableLabelProvider {

	@Override
	public Image getColumnImage(Object element, int columnIndex) {

		return null;
	}

	@Override
	public String getColumnText(Object element, int columnIndex) {
		String result = "";
		switch (columnIndex) {
		case 0:
			result = ((Person) element).lastName;
			break;
		case 1:
			result = ((Person) element).firstName;
			break;
		case 2:
			result = "" + ((Person) element).age;
			break;
		default:
			break;
		}
		return result;
	}

	public void createColumns(Table table) {
		String[] titles = { "Nachname", "Vorname", "Alter" };
		int[] bounds = { 100, 100, 100 };

		for (int i = 0; i < titles.length; i++) {
			TableColumn column = new TableColumn(table, SWT.LEFT, i);
			column.setText(titles[i]);
			column.setWidth(bounds[i]);
			column.setResizable(true);
		}
	}
}
```
[/code]


----------

